# HAUNTED RADIO: vote for best haunt in mi, mi zombie run, b movie fest, & more!!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this your third episode?


----------



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope...actually this was our 298th episode!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I seem unable to find the archives then.


----------

